# So long, and thanks for all the fish.



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The mother ship has signaled its arrival and all my souvenirs are packed so I can take them with me.

Bye


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

take some pickled fish for the voyage, and beware of mice.
bye.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Any explanation? Mine is in my signature.

Greg - 47


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

See ya, 
Be Blessed


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper;

We will miss ya. Just hope the Vogans are not building a bypass through here!

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

OK, I'll play - *42*!

Have a safe journey.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Qui es?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, getting serious for a moment. Does anybody know whether Semper (not his real name, I know) is alive and well and just went to another site like LSC? 
The message almost had the feeling of somebody who could be in the last stages of a terminal illness. If you know, please let the rest of us in on it.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No idea, he doesn't have 20,000 posts yet! 

Greg - 15


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

As they say in comedy..., "Timing is everything."

One day later and he could have said it was an April Fool's joke.

Similarly, a few day's sooner and someone else could have said the same thing.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave,
I'm hoping for a downsizing and everything got packed up...

Now we'll never know what his signature meant....


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

"The mother ship has signaled its arrival..." for me is an indicator, that he expects a change, that he can't change, and where he is not at the helm.

ours is a hobby for (mostly) old men. so we should expect goodbyes.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah,not 20k postings alright,but the few he made where useful!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was making a joke relating my impending departure, not in any way to diminish or even compare our posts and contributions.

Was curious too... but he uses the same id on all the forums I can find.

Greg - 14


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget your towel.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Quality trumps quantity every day. Semper Vaporo will be missed. LiG


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Semper Vaporo always had something intelligent to say, I have sometimes disagreed with with him but never seriously and I always appreciated when he chimed in. I do not know how long I will be around here, but it is sad to hear he is sailing away. With best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*So long and thanks for all the fish too!*

Same for me, I'm gone.

Greg - 20,000 posts is enough.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll miss Semper Vapro,


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

When I first came to this place, some years ago, Charles made contact with me via PM or maybe posts, I do not remember, in which he mentioned his interests in our hobby. Many will know those interests were very much 'live steam' orientated.
We did not continue the messages as my interests lay in a different direction although both involved garden railroading.
I always read his posts here and I guess that initial contact gave me sense of 'knowing' him despite being an ocean away.
It is always sad, I believe, when we lose one of our railroading clan but this one is more so.


----------

